
Delivery Disruption Alerts for All ECommerce Shipping - alanorourke
https://www.scurri.com/delivery-disruption-alerts/
======
alanorourke
Hi HN, I have been working with this company and developed this service as a
skunkworks project within the team.

It is free a daily email alert to notify e-commerce businesses if there are
delays with shipping and delivery. It tracks issues with Carriers, Traffic,
Borders, Strikes and weather and alerts shop owners and customer service.

Just the UK and Europe are being covered at the moment but I am hoping to
expand that pretty quickly.

You do not need to sign-up to test it out. An example of the daily email you
would get is here:
[http://www2.scurri.co.uk/webmail/385842/696462373/38f9db97d4...](http://www2.scurri.co.uk/webmail/385842/696462373/38f9db97d41876cc4131b8df5e8e67a372648be40476b11d4d652bed288f3222)

Future plans would be better personalisation so you can choose just the areas
and carriers that affect you and also a feed so you can integrate it with your
own support systems.

Let me know what you think.

------
PaulSweeney
Neat little tool.

~~~
alanorourke
Thanks Paul.

